# 6 foot 6 inch height rule for switches



## mshields (Jul 16, 2013)

Where is this rule in the NEC?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 16, 2013)

ARe you talking about 240.24 and the 6'7" rule?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 16, 2013)

Switches would be 404.8(A)


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 17, 2013)

The height was actually changed to 6' 7"

404.8 Accessibility and Grouping.

(A) Location. All switches and circuit breakers used as switches shall be located so that they may be operated from a readily accessible place. They shall be installed such that the center of the grip of the operating handle of the switch or circuit breaker, when in its highest position, is not more than 2.0 m (6 ft 7 in.) above the floor or working platform.

Exception No. 1:  On busway installations, fused switches and circuit breakers shall be permitted to be located at the same level as the busway. Suitable means shall be provided to operate the handle of the device from the floor.

Exception No. 2:  Switches and circuit breakers installed adjacent to motors, appliances, or other equipment that they supply shall be permitted to be located higher than 2.0 m (6 ft 7 in.) and to be accessible by portable means.

Exception No. 3:  Hookstick operable isolating switches shall be permitted at greater heights.


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2013)

deleted...


----------

